# Breastfeeding Without a Nursing Bra?



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm due in a couple of weeks. I *really* want to breastfeed this LO. I have everything I need, except a nursing bra. I'm not little, so I don't know what kind of options I have. We don't have the money to buy anything right now, so that's why I'm asking. What can I do to nurse LO without a nursing bra? Would it be difficult to nurse him with a regular bra? Breastfeeding didn't work for DD and I, so I don't have a lot of experience in this area. Thanks!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I am a 36C and I can use a normal bra, its a little more awkward than a nursing bra. If you are looking for a cheap but comfortable alternative, try a Hanes sports bra and save your regular bra for when you go out.

Determination is your greatest ally when breastfeeding. I know it helped me.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have always worn a normal bra. The nursing bras I tried required 2 hands to unhook and rehook. I just pull the front of the normal bra down with one hand when I need to nurse. It has always worked great.


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

I only had the money to buy one nursing bra in the beginning...which ended up getting wet fast. I ended up making do nursing while wearing a sports bra and I've also converted some of my old regular bras using this tutorial: http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/braconvert.html <-- this site also has tutorials for cheap DIY nursing tops and baby carriers.

I found the swim-suit hooks it called for at Wal-mart for $1.19 for a back of 2 (different sizes, so I got two packs so I'd have matching pairs and converted two bras).


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

You really don't need one to successfully breastfeed! They can add convenience if you normally wear a bra, but they're not essential.

I hadn't worn a bra in years before I got pregnant, and wasn't about to start just because they showed up on the "must have" lists -- and I'm probably a 42 G+ _without_ lactating. I did however leak like crazy, so I bought a few non-nursing shelf tanks, and just pulled myself up when he needed to nurse.

I've also known well-endowed people who used sports bras, or even just regular bras. And of course, I love the sleepingbaby idea of converting your own.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I used nursing bra's with #1 for a couple months and found them to be a total PITA. Only thing I liked them for was hands free pumping. I'm at 7.5 years of BF'ing and 2 kids and haven't bothered with maternity or BF bra's since the early days with #1.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

I started out with 2 nursing bras but didn't have much success with them for various reasons...

I bought a few sports bras (well, they're kind of like sports bras but not as tight or thick) for when I'm home. I tried wearing some of my regular bras whenever I went out, but they all had underwires and that caused some serious problems. So I bought a couple of soft, fairly thin bras without underwires. I find that depending on the bra, I need to pull the shoulder strap down to be able to pull the cup down enough. No big deal.

My SIL never used nursing bras and breastfed three kids well into toddlerhood. Nursing bras are really expensive here (cheapest I've seen in a store equivalent to K-Mart: 25 Euro!) and I think most women don't actually bother with them. I wish I hadn't wasted the money on the two I bought!


----------



## guestmama9910 (Dec 12, 2008)

I haven't used nursing bras, or really any bras, in 26+ months nursing. Sometimes I've layered a T-shirt with a stretchy Jersey material cami, then I'd pull the T-shirt up and the cami down, so I stayed pretty covered.

I would love to hear where people are getting their non-underwire, not-as-tight-as-sports-bras, even brand suggestions would be great. I'd like a little more support than I'm currently getting because I get self-conscious. Thanks!
--
AnnaArcturus


----------



## mommylovesra (Aug 16, 2007)

I have never used any kind of bra either through 5 kids. To me they just get in the way and are uncomfortable. The only time I wear on is at church and I can easily pull it to the side if I have to nurse there. I am all for the quick and easier access of no bra, that is what is natural and works best for me. You can always wear an undershirt to catch any leaks.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

I am a 34DDD and i used cammi tanks. I prefered the nursing ones, but then later on i just use the regular ones and just pulled the top down enought to get my breast out.

I did use a nursing bra when i went out of the house though....


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnaArcturus* 
I haven't used nursing bras, or really any bras, in 26+ months nursing. Sometimes I've layered a T-shirt with a stretchy Jersey material cami, then I'd pull the T-shirt up and the cami down, so I stayed pretty covered.

I would love to hear where people are getting their non-underwire, not-as-tight-as-sports-bras, even brand suggestions would be great. I'd like a little more support than I'm currently getting because I get self-conscious. Thanks!
--
AnnaArcturus

decentexposures.com They rock.


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

you can get away with a regular bra, or a tank with a built in bra, or a sports bra. i do wear my nursing bras most often --- i have 2, but on occation, i go for these other options without a problem.


----------



## eggsandpancakes (Oct 16, 2007)

honestly? I haven't found anything wrong with my 12$ nursing bra from motherhood. And they come in big sizes. I feel they are highly underrated.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You can do fine without a bra in the early days/weeks if you have something snug-fitting you can wear to hold nursing pads (or washcloths or clean socks or whatever you're using to absorb leaks) in place. I used a bunch of stretchy tank tops/camis for the first few days after DD1 was born because the nursing bras I'd bought while pg were way too small and completely unwearable. Whatever "regular bras" you already have may or may not fit you after the baby is born. Wearing a bra that's too small can lead to plugged ducts and mastitis.

Even if you did have the money for new bras right now, I'd recomend holding off until the baby is a week or two old and you see what size you actually need. If you wanted to buy nursing bras while pg, I'd suggest super stretchy sleep/leisure bras for now, and then you'd get "good bras" after the baby is born.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I never wear a bra ... pre-pregnancy I was super little, and now I've got some boobage (still not much in my opinion, but DP begs to differ) but I don't want to have to wear a bra, and furthermore, can't afford a nursing bra.

I do have lots of camis, so thanks to all the suggestions to use those to hold the leak pads.







I'm already leaking, but so far not enough to be a problem.


----------



## Nautical (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheryl1678* 
I have always worn a normal bra. The nursing bras I tried required 2 hands to unhook and rehook. I just pull the front of the normal bra down with one hand when I need to nurse. It has always worked great.

I am a 38 E and I agree with this wholeheartedly. I have several nursing bras but find it a pain to latch and unlatch them. It is a lot easier to just pull down the front of a regular bra.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnaArcturus* 
I would love to hear where people are getting their non-underwire, not-as-tight-as-sports-bras, even brand suggestions would be great. I'd like a little more support than I'm currently getting because I get self-conscious. Thanks!
--
AnnaArcturus

I wear an underwire.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautical* 
I am a 38 E and I agree with this wholeheartedly. I have several nursing bras but find it a pain to latch and unlatch them. It is a lot easier to just pull down the front of a regular bra.









:


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I have some nursing bras but I don't think they're any better than normal bras...I tend to just yank 'em up no matter the *kind.*


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I have large breasts.

I have never owned a nursing bra in the 5 years I have been nursing.

I like sports bras and tank tops with self bras. Yeah, I do not have model perfect shaped boobs in these bras but that is what works.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautical* 
I am a 38 E and I agree with this wholeheartedly. I have several nursing bras but find it a pain to latch and unlatch them. It is a lot easier to just pull down the front of a regular bra.

I agree - it's so much easier to just pull down the front rather than unhooking something. However, for this reason I'm living in my Medela nursing sleep bra ($20 most places). I was a C pre-pregnancy, and am something like a D now I think, and never would have thought I'd be comfortable in something as flimsy as this sleep bra, but I wear it all the time and it's great.


----------



## LizLizard (Jul 16, 2007)

I have 1 nursing bra, that's it, and I bought it during my 1st pregnancy... I only bought it because I thought it was required, heh. After I realized I could wear a regular bra during the day with no issues I never wore it again. I also wear a sports bra at night, on occasion - it's a cotton, cheapy no-name one that I bought it at WalMart several years back.


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm a 34H and I do want to offer a word of caution about using a regular bra: depending on the shape of your boobies, underwire bras can cause a serious drop in milk supply and can be one of the causes of plugged ducts and mastitis. Nursing underwires are wider across the base, so they don't block your ducts the way regular underwires do.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

I wouldn't use a regular bra. Doing so can put pressure in areas that may restrict milk supply and may also ruin your bra. There are many nursing bras on the market. Try getting fit for one. Your breasts are finally doing the job they were meant to do...give them the right tools


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

I wear regular old cotton bras (no underwire) from TJmaxx or walmart. i like sports bras but bf'ing has given me super floppy boobs so sometimes I need mroe support than that. But the nursing bras are totally unecessary....I did use them in the hospital because I thought i had to, but that was it. One thing though: if you do decide to invest in a few more regular bras, or have to buy next size up, or whatever, buy cheap, becuase I notice that the constant pulling them down to nurse tend to stretch them out quicker. or maybe that's BECAUSE they're cheap....lol


----------



## Carita (Mar 3, 2008)

ITA with everyone - I love my fruit of the loom 3-pack spaghetti strap sports bras from walmart for $10. I can lift em up, pull em down, whatever. I have 1 hands free pumping bra that I LOVE for pumping, and the rest I could care less about - LOL. Otherwise I do have a couple glamourmom nursing tanks and a couple tanks with built in bras I use, but if you are super well endowed, those may not be the best options.


----------



## PookieMom (Jan 16, 2007)

i rather like my nursing bras. they are just the cheap wal-mart kind with that one handed snap thing. but if that's not an option all my original bras i'm able to just lift up my breast and pop it over the top no problem. just have to play around with 'em a little bit, just about anything will work when you get down to it.







gl, you can do it!


----------



## 3lilpunkins (Oct 3, 2008)

I nursed w/ out one, I just lifted the cup up over the breast, it gave me a bad clogged duct....


----------



## peekaboom (Dec 14, 2006)

i don't think it's necessary, all or notihgn thing for sure. as long as you have functioning breasts you can breastfeed









in my case, good nursing bras made all the difference in the world...i was a 38 f and there was no way i could go without a bra, or use a regular bra without being very very uncomfortable. never mind the support keeping my girls up where they belong... i think proper support at the time they were the most full has kept them healthy and from stretching now that i have weaned. ( but who know s really)

if you do'nt decide to get any, completely up to you







i'm sure you will know what feels right. if you do decide to get a nursing bra onr tank ( really love tanks...so versitile) then i will totally recommend Bravado ( www.bravadodesigns.com ) they were worth every penny to me. the clasps were easy to do one-handed and the are great quality. i have mine set aside for when i'm pg and nursing my next. ( and i've had them for over 2 yrs...)

as an aside, you could always ask for them as shower gifts? i just got one for my good friend who will be delivering in a few weeks. i know that people are always looking for something to buy and then just end up getting clothes for the babe that get worn once, YK? just an idea. i got a GC for a shower gift for bravado and it helped out a lot.

good luck with whatever you decide. you'll enjoy bfing either way


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't feel comfortable not wearing a bra







So going without wouldn't work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peekaboom* 
as an aside, you could always ask for them as shower gifts? i just got one for my good friend who will be delivering in a few weeks. i know that people are always looking for something to buy and then just end up getting clothes for the babe that get worn once, YK? just an idea. i got a GC for a shower gift for bravado and it helped out a lot.

I didn't have a shower, so that wouldn't work. When I was about 4 or 5 months pregnant, someone had offered to throw me one, but then got deployed to Iraq.

I had a cami tank top, but I gave it away a long time ago.

Honest question, though. For those of you who just move your regular bra, doesn't/wouldn't that make it more difficult to get LO to latch on? That is one thing I'm *really* worried about with nursing period, is latch. Since there isn't much help available in my area in the way of breastfeeding support, I don't want to do something that might make it more difficult for me to figure out on my own. If it's not a problem, let me know! Thanks!


----------

